# Finally, I can make dowels



## jumbojack

$300 for a dowel maker that is a lot of dowels.


----------



## gfadvm

jumbojack, You and I think a lot alike!


----------



## kapanen

When purchasing dowels, we all know that they are not consistent in their dimensions. Having some kind of jig to correct this short coming, not only allows for precise dimensioning of the stock but also allows for them to made out of species that are not offered for purchase.

If work requires precision to a certain degree, and or dowels made out of species not offered, than their is only two options available, make your own jig or buy one already made and tested.


----------



## LJackson

Yes, jumbojack, it is expensive, and I'm not one to spend like a drunken sailor. My 6" Jet jointer was $300 off of Craig's List. But, I figured, with all of the time I spent trying to make my own, and failing, that I put in more than $300 worth of effort already. I just wanted something that worked and to be done with it. So, I cut my losses.

My plan is to be building stuff primarily with either pocket-hole or dowel joinery. I also purchased the Jess-Em doweling jig for aligning the dowel holes in two pieces of wood.

Here is my comparison. A lot of people rave about the Festool Domino. It seems to me that dowel joinery is very much the same as that; it's just round instead of wide. But, the Festool costs over $1,000. That is just crazy expensive for a hand tool. And, you have to buy the dominoes. At least, I know of no domino maker, but I suppose the clever person could make one. So, I have a cheaper, but still effective, solution.


----------



## jakep_82

A domino is just a version of loose tenon joinery. People have been making loose tenon joints for a long time with routers and simple jigs. Where the Domino wins is with speed, and ease of use. Dowels and loose tenons can make joints comparable to a domino, but not as fast. Making a loose tenon requires nothing more than a router table with a round over bit.


----------



## MIKEMCKEEVER

JUST MY OPINION, I HAVE THE SAME KIT AND LIKE IT. YES, I ALSO HAVE THE ROUTER TABLE AND ROUND OVER BITS. THE DOWL MAKER IS QUICK AND WORKS FOR GREAT FOR ME.


----------



## lj61673

*"Here is my comparison. A lot of people rave about the Festool Domino. It seems to me that dowel joinery is very much the same as that; it's just round instead of wide.*

Actually that is not true. Dominoes, like loose tenons and tenons, have far more long grain to long grain glue area than any dowel could. That's what gives them superior strength.
Having a plan to use only pocket joinery or dowels, while each have their place, is not the way to increase your joinery skills. It is also not the way to make pieces that will last generations if that is your intention. to fabricate

In addition you just spent $300 plus the cost of the hardwoods for your dowels. Now the time and labor involved to fabricate them and you're pretty close to the cost of a Festool Domino DFT-500 (which by the way is $850 not $1000)


----------



## jumbojack

I am by no means capping on your purchase. I use tons of dowels, I've got quite a bucket of them. I rarely leave an outlet without purchasing a couple. Yep I've spent WAY over $300 on dowels in my life. I've even tried making them myself and wrote it off as folly. Could I use one of those handy dandy contraptions? Yeah I could. Would I (me) thrown down 3 for one. The wife would have to hit on one of those stinking scratchers she is always bringing home. 
May all your dowels be true and fuzz free.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Multiple dowels are stronger than a domino. Dowels can also be used not only as a means of connection but can also provide some added feature to the design, should one choose.

Heck, the guy was just giving a review of a tool that a good company produces. They produce them because there must be some kind of demand or they wouldn't waste their time and resources making them. I bought the cheaper version from Lie - Nielsen - the one that uses a hammer and a heavy steel plate that cost 55 bucks. Probably a lot for a steel plate. I find it funny how there's no shortage of people here who want to tell others how to spend their money and their time.



> *"Here is my comparison. A lot of people rave about the Festool Domino. It seems to me that dowel joinery is very much the same as that; it's just round instead of wide.*
> 
> Actually that is not true. Dominoes, like loose tenons and tenons, have far more long grain to long grain glue area than any dowel could. That s what gives them superior strength.
> Having a plan to use only pocket joinery or dowels, while each have their place, is not the way to increase your joinery skills. It is also not the way to make pieces that will last generations if that is your intention. to fabricate
> 
> In addition you just spent $300 plus the cost of the hardwoods for your dowels. Now the time and labor involved to fabricate them and you re pretty close to the cost of a Festool Domino DFT-500 (which by the way is $850 not $1000)
> 
> - lj61673


----------



## Todd_R

Thanks for the review. I don't get the comparison as domino and dowel joinery both have their places. I don't use dowel for joinery per say but I do use it for accent and functional pins in mortise and tenon. I've been making them with the steel plate using white oak and it is very hit and miss not to mention extremely time consuming. I probably only get 50% at best out of the stock that I do make which is straight enough to use. I've ordered this set and I'll gladly pay the $400 for the kit. I don't understand why people think this is that expensive other than the fact that they don't appreciate the labor it cost to make these dies or maybe they only think of the slave labor prices that one would have to pay if it were made in some third world country. I'm just saying stop and think about what it would cost to make them yourselves if you were to have a metal lathe and you were to have the tools to harden and the steel and cast and finish the body of the tool. Even in today's world with CNC machines the time it would take to make these pieces could be several hours on a machine that could cost hundreds of thousands of dollars. I will agree that the domino machine is a bit on the pricey side and I will admit to finally buying one after years of considering it. Now I wish I had it sooner as it is in some cases very useful and can save me hours of making a tenon by hand and when a dowel is just not appropriate.
Sorry but we are way to used to buying tools so cheap because they were made in some country that pays their people pennies per hour that we don't appreciate what something costs to make a tool. I do feel a bit sorry for those of you who have wives who would treat you like that if you bought a tool that could save you time and possibly money in the long run. I don't have that issue as she can see the value and appreciates that the more productive I am the more time I can spend with her and the product I make she enjoys and values.
I'm very much looking forward to my purchase of this tool to arrive now as I'm nearly certain it will be 100% better than the dowel making using the plate and a hammer. Even if it takes a bit of time to setup I will make a larger batch at one time and I will have a much better consistent product.


----------

